# Biological Safety Cabinet



## المسلم84 (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سوف تجدون في هذه الروابط معلومات قيمة عن الحجرات الأمنة (الكبينات الأمنة) BSC . 
والتي تستخدم لاجراء التجارب ذات المخاطر البيولوجية والسامة.

حيث يحتوي الموقع على تصنيف الحجرات وانواعها وطريقة عزلها للتجربة.

ومن أبرز ميزات الحجرات الامينة انها تستخدم فلاتر خاصه HEPA Filter
(High Efficiency Particulate Air Filter)
لتنقية الهواء الخارج من الكبينة وفي بعض الاصناف للهواء الداخل ايضا.

http://www.bakerco.com/resources/intro.php

http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/publicat/lbg-ldmbl-04/ch9_e.html

وكذلك لا تنسوا الملف المرفق 
وشكرااا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2008)

مشاركة رائعة ودمت ذخرا لنا .

شكر وتقدير لما تبذله من تعاون واثرائنا بكل ما هو مفيد وغني .

بارك الله بك وعشت .

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شو الشباب مبين ما عندهاا معلومات عن هذا الجهاز؟؟؟
او ما حداا حاب يشارك !!!

على كل حال يوجد في الملف المرفق ادناه كتيب الصيانة الخاص بSafety Cabinet
وارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع
وشكراا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## hisham badawi (2 يونيو 2008)

الاخ العزيز 
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
والى المزيد
عندي استفسار وهو ان هناك نوع من Safety Cabinet خاصة بتحضير الادوية تسمى Chemical Safety Cabinet فمن لديه معلومات عن تركيب هذا النوع من الاجهزة فلا يبخل علينا بذلك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
والله ما قصرتم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## bassel hatem (8 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع كنت بصدد الكتابة عنه لكن معلوماتك اكثر من رائعة


----------



## م ج طنطاوى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
و هـــــــنـــــا ستجدون كتيب صيانة أخر للحجرات الامينة


----------



## مهندسة جادة (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
و الله يقويك


----------



## ghost_adel (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع والجميل


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا 
على هذا الموضوع الرائع للغاية 
وتسلم يديك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sabroza (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتيييتتتتتتتتيييير


----------



## meshosafe (20 مايو 2010)

رائع رائع رائع ...... بس ياريت يكون مترجم باللغة العربية :84:..........وألف مليوووووووووووووووووون شكر:58:


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------

